# 16 year old male, UK - 8 stone



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi people,

I'm a 16 year old (turning 17 in a few days) lad who has always struggled to gain weight. At the moment I weigh a little under 8.4 stone, and while I'm not the tallest for my age, I wouldn't describe myself as small, which makes my weight even more concerning.

For a long time now my extremely slender build has damaged my confidence but it's not until recently I've realised that I want to change this, and now I've left school and become self employed online I really feel like I can step up and give myself a new image over time.

I am considering joining the local GYM, and I have also ordered some creatine tablets and Muscle & Weight Gainer. I am planning on taking these as soon as I begin my workouts.

I would be extremely grateful if you could perhaps give me some ideas for a 1 hour workout for a beginner? I don't want to go there and spend too long on one peice of equipment when I could be spending my energy on something more useful.

Furthermore, if you could give some comments/reviews on Creatine tablets, muscle and weight gainer powder, and any other supplements which may be of use to me that would be great.

*Finally, could someone please list some foods I should try and consume, basic ideas for breakfast, lunch, and dinner? I have heard diet is one of the most important things and I don't want to waste my efforts by doing something as stupid as eating the wrong foods!*

Thanks for having me on the forum, I hope I can remember this as the point in which I made a fresh start in terms of my bodyimage.

James


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board Pap! Diet is *the* most important thing

have a read of this mate to get you started -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/27179-top-25-ways-pack-serious-mass.html

heres an example of some food that a quite a few use -



ah24 said:


> Tesco Healthy Living Chicken Breasts
> 
> Lean Steaks 3 x 500g packs
> 
> ...


To add to that mate,

Sweet Potatoes

Cruciferous vegetables like - Brocolli and Cauliflower

Tuna Steak

Ill have a look through the forum and see if there is anything more I can find for you to get you started


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Right Pap, here you go mate have a read through this -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/11432-clean-bulking-101-a.html


----------



## Adampski (Feb 5, 2007)

Shouldn't really spend anymore than an hour of workout anyway! But yeah, diet with foods that Captain gave you would help you a peach, good luck !


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Just get with the basics your VERY young at your age i was 10 stone and spent all my day in skate parks gaining weight was the opposite of what i wanted to do!

3 days per week train splitting your body into 3 parts (pushing muscles, pulling muscles and legs)

Increase your meals slowly start at 3 complete meals then add meals and shakes until your up to 6-8 meal/shakes per day this will take several months.

For every meal aim for 30 grams of complete protein (5 whole eggs or 150 grams of meat) then once your up to your 6-8 meals add 5 grams of protein per meal until your around 40 grams for 8 meals per day at this stage your body weight will be much greater.

No protein shakes yet no creatine non of that crap, spend the next year training like i said and upping your meals.

When i stated shakes i mean milk with oats not some whey shake its a waste of your money.


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your posts. 

I'm slowly digesting the information and from what you have all told me I think I can get off to a good start. I'll keep you updated on progress, diet etc.

James


----------

